# IFOR Williams 511, which side should I have ramp?



## katherine1975 (20 May 2011)

I am about to buy a new IFOR Williams 511 and have the option of having the front ramp opening on either side. We will be going to riding club events, fun rides and hunting with two horses. Which side is best?


----------



## debby1 (20 May 2011)

if you are carrying a big horse, then he needs to be travelling on the drivers side and will find it alot easier to leave the trailer by the passenger side, as it can be tight for a big horse to turn down the ramp if it is the same side as the horse travels.  but other than that its personal opinion, my bug bear is that my towing vehicles back door opens the wrong way compared to the trailer and i am always having to go round the other side to get to the right opening!


----------



## Herne (20 May 2011)

If you are going to be unloading horses roadside, say for hunting, then having a ramp that goes down towards the verge on the side in which the vehicle would be travelling would seem to have advantages.


----------



## oakash (20 May 2011)

I have a 511 and they are spacious, so even with a large horse you shouldn't have any problems accessing the front ramp from either side of the interior. Ramp side is of little interest unless you are West Country hunting. With our narrow lanes it can be difficult to park and put the ramp down. Same in parts of Wales, which is why Ifor Williams generally put the ramps on the right-hand side of the trailer,unless you ask for the left, so you can park as close as possible to the hedge on the left and lower the ramp across the road, minimizing the time you block it!


----------



## katherine1975 (20 May 2011)

Thank you for your replies. My OH has a big cob who will be travelling on the drivers side and my little cob will be on the other side. Which side will be easiest for the big cob to get out? We will be hunting/parking on narrow West Country lanes!


----------

